# Ati X600 e beryl

## s0nnyd3marco

Ciau a tutti, vengo subito al dunque: 

ho una ati x600 e dopo aver installato correttamente i driver proprietari fglrx 

e testato il loro funzionamento con glxgears ho provato a installare beryl e aiglx.

Il mio problema è che quando abilito in xorg.conf Option "Composite" "Enable"

disabilito il rendering.

come mi consigliate di procedere?

----------

## GabrieleB

fglrx e beryl sono mutualmente esclusivi. Installa i driver radeon (se supportano la tua scheda).

----------

## s0nnyd3marco

per caso sai se la x600 e' supportata?

----------

## GabrieleB

da una rapida googleata (sentiti libero di farla pure tu. Non provoca effetti collaterali) sembrerebbe supportata.

----------

## Onip

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> fglrx e beryl sono mutualmente esclusivi.

 

In realtà fglrx e aiglx si escludono a vicenda. Beryl (come compiz) è solo un window manager che usa le estensioni per il compositing.

Devi installare Xgl (c'è un ottimo howto nel wiki) al posto di usare aiglx, oppure metti i driver open.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> (sentiti libero di farla pure tu. Non provoca effetti collaterali)

 

Pare causi dipendenza e disturbi del sonno... meglio essere prudenti e mandare avanti qualcun'altro   :Laughing: 

----------

## GabrieleB

@Onip: giusto ! Ho approssimato un po' troppo.

@Cazzantonio: mio cuGGino una volta ha usato gughol e gli e' caduto il pisello   :Laughing: 

----------

## earcar

 *s0nnyd3marco wrote:*   

> per caso sai se la x600 e' supportata?

 

l'accelerazione 3d dovrebbe funzionare

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon#head-bb5de723d3bee252c77ae040087d8a4d85bcd22f

----------

## luigi.malago

ciao

io fino fa poco usavo xgl e ati-drivers + beryl.

dopo un ultimo aggiornamento di xorg mi è stato richiesto di passare di togliere ati-drivers,

e passare ai drivers open.

l'ho fatto, ma ancora non sono riuscito a far andare l'accelerazione 3D.. e anche beryl..

che prima andavano...

se riesco a fare qualcosa ti faccio sapere,

Luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

Aggiornamento:

ora uso i driver radeon  e aiglx

l'accelerazione 3D va (1350.779 FPS forse con gli ati-drivers era più veloce...)

beryl in qualche modo parte, ma è molto più lento di quanto usavo fglrx + xgl

forse devo ricopilare qualcosa è un po' che non aggiorno beryl  :Sad: 

che voi sappiate le performance di aiglx sono peggiori di quelle di xgl?

Luigi

PS: la scheda è una X600 PCI

EDIT ora che lo guardo meglio glxgears ha accelerato un sacco:

```

6754 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1350.779 FPS

6630 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1325.915 FPS

9087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1817.293 FPS

12859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2571.693 FPS

13363 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2672.597 FPS

13062 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2612.276 FPS

13225 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2644.848 FPS

13252 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2650.345 FPS

13560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2711.820 FPS

13119 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2623.700 FPS

13229 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2645.765 FPS

13262 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2652.248 FPS

13553 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2710.583 FPS

13224 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2644.653 FPS

13765 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2752.958 FPS

```

EDIT2 chiedo scusa il numero di FPS oscilla tra 1300 e 1900

gli ultimi valori non sono realistici perché la finestra con le "rotelle" era in background..

----------

